# Will an SFI balancer work with my stock pulleys?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I’m putting the pulleys on my new 400 stroker and the SFI balancer I got doesn’t seem to work with my stock pulleys. The diameter of the stock balancer seems smaller. The inner recess in the pulley isn’t big enough to accept the balancer inside it so the pulley mount holes are 1/4” off of the balancer and the factory balancer wasn’t like this it was flush. Anyone have any experience with this? 

Mike


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

70conv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I’m putting the pulleys on my new 400 stroker and the SFI balancer I got doesn’t seem to work with my stock pulleys. The diameter of the stock balancer seems smaller. The inner recess in the pulley isn’t big enough to accept the balancer inside it so the pulley mount holes are 1/4” off of the balancer and the factory balancer wasn’t like this it was flush. Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> Mike


I know, stupid question, but is the pulley on backwards?

If not, then I might email whomever you bought the balancer from as I am sure they have a solution as no doubt this has come up before. :thumbsup:


----------

